# 08 f350 strobe light install



## six4powerstroke (Aug 26, 2010)

i have an 2008 f350 and looking on how to install the rear bulb in he tailight ???
Thanks


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

While I am not an expert, I believe you just find a suitable area to drill a hole in the light where you want the strobe and affix the strobe in your taillight, that's it, run the wires and your good.


----------



## salt dogg (Nov 15, 2008)

i'm pretty sure there is a spot on the light designed for a strobe. there is a circle there that just needs to drilled out


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

how do we waterproof connections?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Dlongerman;1118181 said:


> how do we waterproof connections?


Apex weather connectors and electircal tape


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

salt dogg;1118115 said:


> i'm pretty sure there is a spot on the light designed for a strobe. there is a circle there that just needs to drilled out


Yup at least on the tailight


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

ok so i had to switch from phone to laptop...


heres what you do, 
1. get a drill that can hold a 1" bit
2. go to harware store and get 1" but, a 7/8" bit and a gramuet i think its called (a piece of rubber put in a hole to prevent metal from slicing wire), also you will need silicone and 10 amp glass fuse, 3 amp regulard fuse, and a few butt connectors, and some 14 ga wire, and a switch, 2 switches if you want to change pattern and 3 if you want to have a Hi/ LO powermode (i just have 2) (mode and on/off
3. put your power supply under your seat (drivers seat) drill a hole under the carpet, this requires pulling up that plastic step, run all your wires under it and there will be a hole in your firewall some where, so find it and put wires to battery, and run your passenger strobe thru there too. 
4. that 7/8" hole that you put under your carpet, put your other 3 wires in there, and run the 2 back ones up into the lights. and the drivers side up thru the engine compartment.

5. headlights first, (if you werent able to find a 1" bit, you can use a door handle drilling bit)
6. mark where you want you lights, mine are on top, and drill slowly, if you do crack it, there only about 500$ lights to replace  .... so drlll. place the strobes in the light, make sure there not touching anything and silicone time. si,licone it it and your good, 
7. ok so after your headlights are done, pull your tail lights out, if your smart, you would know that you have to turn your bulb holders counter-clockwise, and they will come out, and then your tail light will come off, now if its warm out side you can drill this out side but if its cold, below 40' then do it inside. drill the hole where you think the light wont touch plastic (it will melt the plastic). put the light in and silicone the S*** out of it, you dont want water getting in there.
8. hook all your wires up and your good. (you can not have the ground be a poice of metal for your power supply, you must complete the circiut, and run it to the neggitave of the battery, then hoook up your switch, and your good, 

this took me about 2 hours total time.

have fun and if you need help pm me Good luck


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

The only place it really fit the strobe bulb in is the reflector, I looked at the back up light, the stop light, not much room. The reflector has the spot "CIRCLED" as if something were going to go there anyway. I took a hole saw cut it out and done...bright as h*ll..


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

AWLCO has put many strobe tubes in the reverse lights of '08 and/or newer trucks.

I recently installed Whelen LED hide-a-ways in the reverse lights of a '10 truck.

Just my .02¢


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

yes....reverse is fine....they fit fine


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Dissociative;1119644 said:


> yes....reverse is fine....they fit fine


And they're bright!


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Why are you guys installing strobes? Are they required in your area?

We don't follow any lighting requirements in my little town. I can't stand the sight of yellow strobes or lights going all night. To me, they aren't really necessary for doing larger commercial lots.

I guess if I was doing residentials and constantly backing out into the street, I could see the necessity.


----------

